
Twitter Isn’t Over-Hyped; It’s Just Misunderstood Tech - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/08/30/twitter-isnt-over-hyped-its-just-misunderstood/
======
mattmaroon
1\. The 140-character (or less) limit seems like a restriction to many people.
In fact, it’s a way of forcing companies and businesses to get to the point.
You have to deliver the message quickly and succinctly without frills or
hyperbole.

I might buy that if every Twitter post didn't fall into one of two categories,
inanity like "going to the gym" or bitly links to things of actual value.

------
speek
I still think Twitter is overhyped...

~~~
moe
I'd go further and say twitter is pretty much the definition of over-hyped. I
can't remember any technology or company before it receiving that kind of
hype. Not even google, ebay or the forgotten monstrosities during the dotcom
bust.

I think this is less about twitter itself but more about a way overbloated
tech news / blogsphere scene craving for content. Don't know what to write?
Write about twitter.

